# Lyft Unemployment



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Lyft drivers are Employees. Your boss is Logan Green and 185 Berry Street Suite 5000 San Francisco Ca 94107. Phone number 855 865 9553.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I got a number for you 1-800- **** lyft


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Lyft drivers are Employees. Your boss is Logan Green and 185 Berry Street Suite 5000 San Francisco Ca 94107. Phone number 855 865 9553.


No he's not... he don't tell me what to do.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> No he's not... he don't tell me what to do.


And so is John Zimmer

John Zimmer and Logan Green tell you what passenger to pick up and how much you get paid everyday.


----------



## Mitikazi (Apr 5, 2020)

Did you get your unemployment check as a lyft driver


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mitikazi said:


> Did you get your unemployment check as a lyft driver


Got approved no check yet.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Logan never showed me enough green


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

AB5 said:


> Got approved no check yet.


It helps if Drivers reporting news or personal results, discloses what state you're in.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Why is someone from Dallas Texas hung up on California's AB5 law, carrying on as though it applies to all other states?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> It helps if Drivers reporting news or personal results, discloses what state you're in.


Texas


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Why is someone from Dallas Texas hung up on California's AB5 law, carrying on as though it applies to all other states?


Participation Trophy?

He's like the newbie "STRIKE" eggheads... if enough scream strike Uber and Lyft will cower in fear. So I guess if enough scream "2, 4, 6, 8 we are Lyft employees, so don't you say we ain't!" Uber and Lyft will cower in fear.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

The reason I say drivers are Employees is that Lyft controls all aspects of your so called business. Lyft gives you whatever they want as pay. They tell you who to pickup. They can fire drivers at will. So what aspect of driving do you control???


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

AB5 said:


> The reason I say drivers are Employees is that Lyft controls all aspects of your so called business. Lyft gives you whatever they want as pay. They tell you who to pickup. They can fire drivers at will. So what aspect of driving do you control???


You control if you work for Lyft and Uber. Don't like what they offer, don't drive. Don't like the rides that are being sent your way, don't take them. Lyft doesn't just give you whatever they want as pay, Lyft tells you what they are going to pay you. Don't like it, don't drive for Lyft or Uber.

Hate to break it to you Sparky but no matter how much you scream on the internet that you are an employee of Lyft and Uber you are not. The fact that you are in TX makes that statement even more factual. You are not an employee of Lyft. Period.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes Lyft tells you what to do. Which makes Lyft drivers Employees.

I guess the reason everyone loves Lyft is the great benefits, big pay, and you can burn out your car. Is the real reason no drug test, soft background checks and you don't get child support withheld?


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You control if you work for Lyft and Uber. Don't like what they offer, don't drive. Don't like the rides that are being sent your way, don't take them. Lyft doesn't just give you whatever they want as pay, Lyft tells you what they are going to pay you. Don't like it, don't drive for Lyft or Uber.
> 
> Hate to break it to you Sparky but no matter how much you scream on the internet that you are an employee of Lyft and Uber you are not. The fact that you are in TX makes that statement even more factual. You are not an employee of Lyft. Period.


Nice job AB5, you got another Uber Bot to crawl out of the woodwork.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Jim Swindon said:


> Nice job AB5, you got another Uber Bot to crawl out of the woodwork.


HA HA HA HA. Yes it must be true. If you don't tow the union shill line you must be a Uber bot! At least you didn't fall back on that tired old "scab" line. That one really hurts.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> No he's not... he don't tell me what to do.


He tells you how you get paid and what A$$ to pick up.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Why is someone from Dallas Texas hung up on California's AB5 law, carrying on as though it applies to all other states?


The people of Texas are informed that, in accordance with a proclamation from the Executive of the United States, all slaves are free. This involves an absolute equality of personal rights and rights of property between former masters and slaves, and the connection heretofore existing between them becomes that between employer and hired labor. The freedmen are advised to remain quietly at their present homes and work for wages. They are informed that they will not be allowed to collect at military posts and that they will not be supported in idleness either there or elsewhere​


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I wonder if there's a limit to how many I can put on ignore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AB5 said:


> The reason I say drivers are Employees is that Lyft controls all aspects of your so called business.


let's us know when you fill out a W4 form; only then is anybody an 'employee'.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Y’all are ****ed. Today I saw an old guy in his dirty Uber (sub compact) with a Chinese passenger. Neither were wearing masks and windows were up. I got the corona looking at them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AB5 said:


> Yes Lyft tells you what to do. Which makes Lyft drivers Employees.


Lyft can't make you do shit. 
Join the military if you want to be told what to do.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Lyft can't make you do shit.
> Join the military if you want to be told what to do.


Right. Lyft (or Uber) works for us. My IRS form 1099-K said that I contracted with, and paid Lyft money, for the service of providing rides, and taking care of Administrative functions.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Right. Lyft (or Uber) works for us. My IRS form 1099-K said that I contracted with, and paid Lyft money, for the service of providing rides, and taking care of Administrative functions.


That is not what a 1099 K was made for. Read the law when they made it or ask a CPA. I know you set your own rates and can take cash fares with your boss Logan Green


----------

